# 2012 SEMA Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Each Fall the SEMA Show brings together tuners, car customizers and even folks from the realm of motorsports to showcase some of the most wildly modified vehicles in the world.

Along with the usual elements, this year watch for the Scion FR-S and Subaru BRZ to steal the show like they have stolen the hearts of car enthusiasts around the world. Plus, Meguiar's will return with its Car Crazy International Vehicle Showcase while the Global Rallycross series will put on an exciting demo event.

AutoGuide will be on hand October 30-31st to deliver live reports, photos and video on all the major reveals. Plus, watch for our Top 10 Worst Cars of SEMA list to make a return.

More: *2012 SEMA Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

